# MPC 1/24 scale Foche Wulf FW 190A



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

I am looking for a part for my kit. I need the cover for the machine guns that are enclosed behind the engine. It set just in front of the front wind screen. If you have an extra setting around collecting dust it would help in a big way.


Thanks in advance,


EDB


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's the Airfix kit. MPC reboxed them for US sales in the 80s. You may want to contact Airfix customer service in the UK and explain your problem. No need to make up anything... just tell them its an MPC Airfix issue from a few years ago. Most likely they will just send you the part. My dad did that with Airfix for some parts to finish an Airfix/MPC/Craftmaster kit from the 60s and they gladly replaced half a dozen small parts.


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

*thanks*

Thank you


EDB


----------

